# Headed to St Clair



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

A few of us are headed to lake st Clair next weekend for some ice fishing. Never been there looking for some tips. We will be staying on the north end on the lake; on the river but will travel if necessary. Looking for eyes and perch.


----------



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

Better call a bait shop before going. My buddy lives on the St Clair river and said it was open yesterday. Lives accross from Harsens Island. Not sure about the lake though.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

really??? you might wanna take a boat! been keeping track of St. Clair and Saginaw Bay... neither have good ice...even the locals arent fishing(well some are SWIMMING) check mich site...sounds like a wash...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Actually I have friends there now fishing on 9" of ice they parked at Gino's restaurant 5dollar parking north part of the lake I believe 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

For some reason I can't upload the pic but there has to be atleast 50 shanties where they are fishing he has caught a lot of small perch nothing to brag about yet 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

the info i have is from a MI fishing site...never trust the internet glad to hear someone is on the ice...been trying to plan a trip north but the stuff im seeing isnt worth the risk...too many people going for a swim and sounds like the coast guard has been BUSY!!!:C


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm going up tomorrow to st.claire my buddy has been getting nice rockbass perch and redears all day,on a side note I fished the scariest ice of my life today should have trusted my better judgement I went to Willard saw a bunch of guys out on it cut my first hole it was clear solid 3 as I was spudding my way around it was shooting cracks across the entire 200 acre res once I cut a hole also crack shot across entire res every time somebody cut a hole same thing first time I have ever seen that . I didn't stay long but I did manage a bass and a nice perch too scary to get comfortable I need atleast 4" of clear ice and its hard to come by this year 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Just got back from St Luke's on the Canadian side today and there was about 8 to 12 inches of ice. Second day trip up their this year. We usually try to go every weekend when the ice is good. Tons of quads and snowmobiles out today - most we have seen.

Unfortunately it was the first time we got skunked ever their. Two weekends ago the fishing was excellent. Water was very dirty and I think the perch were turned off from the big storm and the sunny day. 

Still beats not ice fishing! Will be back next weekend or possibly going to Simcoe.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

my buddy lives up there and I talked to him today.....same thing. He said there are shanties everywhere and the bite is good.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

wave warrior said:


> the info i have is from a MI fishing site...never trust the internet glad to hear someone is on the ice...been trying to plan a trip north but the stuff im seeing isnt worth the risk...too many people going for a swim and sounds like the coast guard has been BUSY!!!:C


The report you saw was correct, actually 4 guys went in the drink, 2 only a mile out the other 2 about 6 miles out. Went thru at a crack that was snow blown over and in they went. They said there was a couple slushy spots as well. Gino's is on the NW corner of the bay in the nook. The guys that went in were all gotten out ok, thank goodness, Never safe to assume it's go to go. Mike


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

this article might be useful to anyone going, hopefully you can read it i can email it if someone needs it, pretty good info! im planning a trip up there for next year, goodluck everyone, be safe


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

The winds today may wreck some stuff for you. I'd check regulary on Michigan-Sportsman for info unless you have someone up there to check conditions.

A guy I know walked a mile out on LSC on Saturday and it was legit. There's gusts of 40 and 50 mph winds all day today though so that could change in a heartbeat.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I had 3 friends go up yesterday to LSC.....said they had a solid 8" of ice. Bite was ON!.....and so was all the little ones!!! LoL....said they caught a ton of perch but only were able to keep 6-8 perch a piece after fishing the entire day. 

We are headed up to the NE tip of Michigan friday til sunday....wish us luck were fishing two big lakes up there and a few small ones a buddy of ours used too fish....hopefully I can bring back some good fish and pictures!


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey scum frog, a hand full of us are heading to ginos surf? and good news up there? never been there or really ice fished that much. thanks dan


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry for the late response....we just got back from our trip up to grand lake at the north eastern tip of michigan....one HECK of a haul lol...took just over 6 hours....fishing wasnt the greatest....group caught 21 keeper perch...a ton of shorties....a short walleye and a handful of crappie and small gils....rented a cabin right on grand lake that had huge windows across the entire living room so we could see a lot of the lake.....pick out where the shanty towns were and watch and see if anyone was having any luck on tip ups....TONS of snowmobiles and quads out and a lot of full size trucks riding on the ice....had 18-20" of ice...all in all a good trip...wish the fishing was better but any day on the ice is a good day!


----------

